# Remo Williams



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anybody know what type of martial art was shown in this movie ? 

Is this an actual style or something created for the movie.

Interesting movie.


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't know what actual arts they used to simulate it. I thought the fight scenes were fairly cheesy but have to admit I did enjoy the film, bad as it was.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 16, 2003)

The Movie Remo Williams is based on the old Destroyer books.  I believe there is about 75 books in the series.  The style in the books and movie was called Sinanju which form everything I have seen read is fictional.  The authors of the books released a book about 20 yrs ago called the Assasin's handbook, I f you are a fan of the books or the movie this book is for you, it is very hilarious.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *The Movie Remo Williams is based on the old Destroyer books.  I believe there is about 75 books in the series.  The style in the books and movie was called Sinanju which form everything I have seen read is fictional.  The authors of the books released a book about 20 yrs ago called the Assasin's handbook, I f you are a fan of the books or the movie this book is for you, it is very hilarious. *



Actually, there are over 100 books in the series and counting. I _love_ these books. They're like intellectual cotton candy. Practically no nutritional value but they melt in your mouth and taste yummy.

The books are now ghost written by a variety of people (don't know who ... they're not credited). The only credits on them now are "Created by Richard Sapir & Warren Murphy"

Yes, Sinanju is the system. It is, in the "Destroyer" universe, the "sun system" of all martial arts and it is the only "pure" martial arts system. It was developed in the village of Sinanju in north Korea.

The masters of Sinanju are a line of assassins who use the art of Sinanju. For centuries, they have contracted their services out to the highest bidder. The money is used to support the village.

Anyway ... what I find really interesting is that a lot of the martial arts has roots in reality, but is exaggerated to the point of satire.

For instance, the "floater strike." This strike requires absolute commitment and relaxation ... with the elbow tucked at just the proper angle. If it connects, all the energy is transferred into the target and the target dies ... period. If it misses its target, though, the user suffers a whiplash effect from the energy and will, himself, be lucky to survive. If he does survive, he's bound to have serious injuries like dislocated fingers, wrist, elbow, and shoulder.

But the principle behind this exaggerated concept is sound.

It's rather humorous to see what the martial arts can be if exaggerated without bound 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2003)

What's the rule of thumb--a missed punch takes three times as much energy from you as one that lands.

I liked the books too, but haven't read one in many many years.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *What's the rule of thumb--a missed punch takes three times as much energy from you as one that lands.*



That sounds about right. Though the actual numbers aren't coming to my mind either.



> *I liked the books too, but haven't read one in many many years. *



Yeah, a couple of years ago, I came into possession of a large number (about 40) of them. Many of them in sequence (i.e.: 2 - 9, 12 - 16, etc.) I've since been making my way through them in sequential order. Whenever I get in the mood for light but entertaining reading, I pick up the next one in sequence and blow through it in a day or so. I also use them as a way of "cleansing my palate" after reading particularly thought provoking books.

Mike


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 17, 2003)

I actively follow the _Destroyer_ series, too.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 17, 2003)

I've always loved that movie.  I wish I'd have known earlier that
it was a character from a LOT of books.  Okay, so if I just go to
the book store and ask for "Destroyer Books" they should know
what I'm talking about?


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 17, 2003)

I Loved the movie.  Cheesy maybe but a good cheesy!  It has a good enough storyline to keep one interested at least.   I could watch it even today.  Never knew about the book series.  Very interesting.....:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 17, 2003)

Fact or fiction, I'd kill to learn lesson number 36


----------



## pesilat (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Fact or fiction, I'd kill to learn lesson number 36  *



LOL. I don't know. Based on Remo's experience in that area, I think it'd be a double edged sword. Remo is now completely bored with 99.9% of the opposite sex. Kinda takes the fun out of things.

Mike


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 17, 2003)

Kirk,

You'll have more luck looking for _Destroyer_ novels at used book stores.  They would be wherever the "Men's Adventure" books (like the _Executioner/Mack Bolan novels) are kept.  The books are now written by other authors but the original names were "Murphy and Sapir."  If you do go to your retail bookstore, ask them if they carry the "Destroyer Series" and they'll probably know what you're asking about.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...0599654/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_1/104-8159624-5504735_


----------



## pesilat (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Kirk,
> 
> You'll have more luck looking for Destroyer novels at used book stores.  They would be wherever the "Men's Adventure" books (like the Executioner/Mack Bolan novels) are kept.  The books are now written by other authors but the original names were "Murphy and Sapir."  If you do go to your retail bookstore, ask them if they carry the "Destroyer Series" and they'll probably know what you're asking about.
> ...


_ 

Yes, but they're still being published and you can still find the new ones in regular bookstores ... or even in grocery stores.

Mike_


----------



## pesilat (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Yes, but they're still being published and you can still find the new ones in regular bookstores ... or even in grocery stores.
> 
> Mike *



Oh. I just reread your post and see you were saying the same thing 

I think I need to get some lunch. Brain's not working at quite full speed yet.

Mike


----------

